# 91-93 Cannondale M600 value?



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I have an opportunity to buy a very good condition Cannondale M600 with non-susp geometry, pepperoni fork, stx components, and a 1 1/4" HS. Also a Mongoose IBOC bonded 7005 aluminum loopstay HT, also in "garaged" condition. The Cannondale I'm interested in mainly for the frame/fork. I'm not sure at all about the Mongoose at all. The guy wants like 250 apeice for them, but I think that's too much. What do you guys think? Is it worth any investment? Any info is appreciated. Thanks, Retrocowboy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

$250 for both...but not each.

M600 is pretty low on the totem pole I think. I won't even comment on the Mongoose.

What parts are on both of these? Might up their value, but I doubt it.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I think if you want them and are willing to pay that much, it's a good deal. Would it be a good deal to me or some of the others here? maybe, maybe not. Personally I think they sound high but without seeing them, hard to say. It boils down to my opening sentence...good luck.

Oh Eric, you're such a BlueBlood  Mogooses are very nice bikes...well, at least the older ones...well, at least a few of the older ones


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*bikes*

After thinking about it, I think I'm going to pass on these, they both have stx components mostly. I got a little excited about the Cannondale b/c I had an M1000 back in the day and the M600 frame is the same. I'll save my cash for some real vintage steel.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hold out for an M2000....or yeah, better yet...steel.


----------

